# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS] .htaccess possible ?

## wolflinger

Bonjour,

Je travaille sous IIS 6 et on m'a demand de crer un fichier .htaccess pour grer les droits d'accs aux diffrents fichiers.

En regardant comment fonctionne ce fichier je me suis apercu qu'on parle en gnral du serveur Apache.

.htaccess fonctionne-t-il aussi sous IIS?

Si non, que faire pour le remplacer?

Merci

----------


## raffa

Tu actives l'authentification intgr sur ton IIS (tout en gardant l'accs anonyme)
Ton IIS doit appartenir au domaine
Dans les scurit du rpertoire sur lequel tu veux mettre une authentification tu retires les droits  utilisateurs et aux user anonymes et tu rajoute ton groupe d'utilisateur autoris  y accder

----------


## wolflinger

merci raffa!

donc le "boss" qui me demande un .htaccess sous IIS... ::cfou:: 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Epouvantail

> Tu actives l'authentification intgre sur ton IIS (tout en gardant l'accs anonyme)
> Ton IIS doit appartenir au domaine
> Dans les scurits du rpertoire sur lequel tu veux mettre une authentification tu retires les droits  utilisateurs et aux user anonymes et tu rajoute ton groupe d'utilisateur autoris  y accder


Merci pour votre rponse... Je dois scuriser un flux RSS sur IIS 6.0. Les logiciels de syndication RSS proposent un formulaire d'URL ou URI du flux et une case utilisateur, une pour le mot de passe. Je ne peux pas me permettre de mettre des variables PHP dans l'adresse du flux pour authentifier l'utilisateur (sinon les journalistes pourront s'changer le flux avec leurs mots de passe), je dois donc trouver une faon efficace d'authentifier l'accs au fichier XML du flux tout en restant sur IIS.

J'ai donc tout de suite opt pour une solution .htaccess, tant linuxien. Je ne comprends pas votre solution, ne connaissant pas IIS (mais contraint  m'y mettre) : pouvez-vous dvelopper votre solution et y apporter des prcisions :
- comment mettre en place le fichier des utilisateurs (notamment son automatisation)
- comment grer les mots de passe et comment les hacher ou les crypter

Mes utilisateurs sont grs par une base de donnes, et ils n'appartiennent pas  un groupe, et sont indpendants du systme d'exploitation. J'espre que votre solution ne m'oblige pas  scripter les ACL ...

NB : je n'administre pas le serveur web, je dois donc demander  mon webmaster de faire ces choses pour moi (uniquement si je peux automatiser les tches redondantes : ajout d'utilisateur), il me faut donc des prcisions de votre part avant de me lancer !

PS : Je suis quand mme tonn qu'IIS n'implmente pas de .htaccess !

----------

